# Who has worm bins under rabbit cages?



## lovinglife (Mar 8, 2012)

I know red worms are good in compost bins under rabbits, just wondering about nightcrawlers.  We do a lot of fishing and I want to know if I can use the european nightcrawler instead of the red worms...It seems I read somewhere that different kinds of worms ate different things.  I am worm illiterate....please help.,..


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 8, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I know red worms are good in compost bins under rabbits, just wondering about nightcrawlers.  We do a lot of fishing and I want to know if I can use the european nightcrawler instead of the red worms...It seems I read somewhere that different kinds of worms ate different things.  I am worm illiterate....please help.,..


I raised them before under the rabbits they do good. It's the easiest thing to do just put some under there as long as you have a couple inches droppings.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome!!!  As soon as it warms up just a bit in they go!  Thanks!!


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 8, 2012)

If you have enough droppings now you don't need to wait.


----------



## secuono (Mar 8, 2012)

Just make sure in you use pans/pails for water, that it's no where near the rabbits potty corner, or they will get flooded!


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 8, 2012)

If you are on dirt you should have no problem with any flooding


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, worms go in this weekend.  I will keep everyone posted on how they do.  This, to me is very cool.  I have always wanted to raise worms for composting, and rabbits for garden fertilizer, now I am doing both, sweet!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 21, 2012)

I want to do some under my son's rabbit hutches, because he loves fishing. 

They are outside hutches over dirt. 
right now there is a good foot of droppings and some hay mixed in.

How do I get started?


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 22, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I want to do some under my son's rabbit hutches, because he loves fishing.
> 
> They are outside hutches over dirt.
> right now there is a good foot of droppings and some hay mixed in.
> ...


Get some worms and drop them in. That's all there is to it don't spread them just drop them in on top. And remember to forget about them. 
 Do you have auto waters or bowls ?


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 22, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> Ok, worms go in this weekend.  I will keep everyone posted on how they do.  This, to me is very cool.  I have always wanted to raise worms for composting, and rabbits for garden fertilizer, now I am doing both, sweet!


Do you have a border around the droppings ? Can you post any pictures of your setup ?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 22, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use bowls sometimes and sometimes we use the bottles with the nipples. depends on the time of year. 
I don't need to put a border around it or wire mesh under neath to keep the worms from crawling away?


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a large horse water tank under my rabbits that has about a foot of droppings in it.  To this I am going to add my worms.  There is a lot of room so I think they will be able to find a comfortable place as far as mositure and temperature. In the summer we go to the lake on our fishing boat, this is going to be great to have our own worms and not have to pay so much for bait.  One step closer to sustainable!


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 22, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good they will get some water when you water the rabbits just don't drown them.
the border just keeps the droppings confined. Still waiting for pictures.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 22, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I have a large horse water tank under my rabbits that has about a foot of droppings in it.  To this I am going to add my worms.  There is a lot of room so I think they will be able to find a comfortable place as far as mositure and temperature. In the summer we go to the lake on our fishing boat, this is going to be great to have our own worms and not have to pay so much for bait.  One step closer to sustainable!


You will need to make sure they don't get to wet. Can you but some drainage for the tank ?


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 23, 2012)

I checked the tank for moisture and it seems about right, it is not soggy at all, almost on the dry side, only one rabbit drops into this tank and the tank is about 4 feet long, the rest of the cages I clean under weekly and deposit into the garden areas.  Do I need to add any bedding for the worms or are the droppings all they need?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 23, 2012)

okay, so you just add the worms to the pile of poop under the cages, don't need to put any type of wire or mesh to contain them. 

What do you do if you want to clean out under the cages?  


what do you do in the winter time?  

why don't they crawl away?


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 23, 2012)

If you put them in the ground don't worry about them in the winter, they should be fine.  Mine will be in a tub, and I will have to  find someplace that does not freeze to keep them alive, I am not sure how you would clean out under your cages, sorry.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 23, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I checked the tank for moisture and it seems about right, it is not soggy at all, almost on the dry side, only one rabbit drops into this tank and the tank is about 4 feet long, the rest of the cages I clean under weekly and deposit into the garden areas.  Do I need to add any bedding for the worms or are the droppings all they need?


That's all they need.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 23, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> okay, so you just add the worms to the pile of poop under the cages, don't need to put any type of wire or mesh to contain them.
> 
> What do you do if you want to clean out under the cages?
> 
> ...


You only clean out like once or twice a year and you sift out the worms to sell or start more beds. the sifted material you sell or keep for your garden. 

No wire or mesh.

In winter don't let them flood.

They don't crawl away because the food is there.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you, I had no idea it was that easy.


----------

